# DIY float switch?



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

any ideas on a DIY float switch for an ATO? i know i could just buy one for like 7 bucks on ebay but i think i want to hear peoples creative sides and see if i can find stuff around the house to make one... ok folks lets hear your ideas..........


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

How about the auto valve from a swamp cooler? maybe just replace the metal arm on it with something shorter and plastic so it doesn't leach anything into the water. The arm and the float is easy, the valve will be difficult, so you should probably salvage it from something else.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmmmmm i think i get what you mean.... i am thinking only of the switch it self it need to be the float the arm the electrical etc and be safe as all can be... i dont want anything that could start fires or endanger children (like my own) lol just trying to clarify


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh I forgot about gravity, well my idea would not work because like you point out you will need a pump of some sort since you will have no water pressure behind it  and my valve would be useless unless the feeder water is kept above the tank for a siphon.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

which is doable now that you mention it go ahead elaborate i am quite interested now


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok this is just theory from my stand point as I have not done anything like it, but you might want something like this, get the arm and float down to size and figure some way to mount it to the tank. I've never tried but you should be able to attach some plastic tube to that valve with some fittings, then simply put the tube in the water source that is above your tank, open the valve and start the siphon then close the valve when the water begins to flow and attach to the tank and it should maintain that siphon until the valve is opened by the float and start drawing water into the tank until it closes again.... in theory anyways.

Be careful what kind of valve you get as alot of swamp cooler stuff is copper which can leach bad stuff for your fish, you might even be able to find a smaller, plastic more suitable valve in the toilet repair section. But most of the stuff for toilets has become very complex and might be a pain trying to take it apart and make it work for you.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Here you go, don't reinvent the wheel these guys already have an aquarium safe float valve just search for a retailer near you and if anyone has one, might still look for a way to mount it as they want a hole drilled....


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ahhhhhhh ok now i see yeah i may be able to work with this in another application


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sweet i could get that and mount it on a piece of plaxi hm i like it more than an electrical one


----------

